# American Standard Freedom 80 Diagram?



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Limits are above the burners ,usually 12" or so up.


----------



## John Fraser (Nov 23, 2009)

*Can you Identify in this Picture?*

Hi,

Could you please look at my attached picture and tell if I have identified the high limit switch correctly?


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The limit is above the two left burners in the picture, the brown rectange with two wires. Check it with your meter.


----------



## John Fraser (Nov 23, 2009)

*I Have Heat! Thank You.*

Only limit switch I could find in my area was a universal adjustable for $60. Still, less than a service call and it works fine. Thanks again.


----------

